# Smallest Footprint Boot Available?



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

That's a very confusing post. If you want a board that's too narrow for the size 13 Nikes, why don't you just buy boots that are the right size for your feet (probably 10.5-11)? You won't need to worry about which boots have the smallest footprint then. Or have I misread your post?


----------



## Ktchristman33 (Jan 19, 2020)

My fault! To clarify, the Nike Boots fit perfect but the boots themselves just seem overly massive with materials/much larger footprint than what is needed. Maybe their boot sizing just ran small so a 13 would be the 11.5 in other companies that I'm used to. Just looking to reduce the footprint of the overall boot.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

From what i know nikes were known for a big footprint. Besides them being big the thing I've learned from this site is you have to go with the brand that fits your feet best. Then after that worry about size

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ktchristman33 said:


> Searched the forum and found a few articles touching on this but never really addressing this issue with several options or specifically with more updated information.
> 
> I usually wear an 11.5 in street shoes but have a pair of Nike Kaiju Boots that are 13 (fit perfect)- just the overall boot footprint seems BIG.
> I know Burton, Adidas, Vans, and others make Foot Print Reduction Boots but *does anyone know THE SMALLEST FOOTPRINT for any of the boots in the industry today regardless of price?*
> ...


You're wearing the wrong size boots. You'll NEVER wear bigger boots than street shoes. Get proper fitting boots and you don't have a footprint problem anymore.


----------



## Ktchristman33 (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi, thanks for your reply! So, with Nike, I’m actually not wearing the wrong size boot. I purchased these when Nike was still in the snowboarding industry and had tried on all sizes around my foot size- these were the fit for Nike’s boots apparently. I’m guessing their sizing may have ran small, maybe even just with the Kaiju boot- not sure. 

But I understand what your saying, I need to try boots on.

I’m just trying to find relevant info on what today’s smallest footprint boots are and from there I can narrow down to what I’m going to look into.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ktchristman33 said:


> Hi, thanks for your reply! So, with Nike, I’m actually not wearing the wrong size boot. I purchased these when Nike was still in the snowboarding industry and had tried on all sizes around my foot size- these were the fit for Nike’s boots apparently. I’m guessing their sizing may have ran small, maybe even just with the Kaiju boot- not sure.
> 
> But I understand what your saying, I need to try boots on.
> 
> I’m just trying to find relevant info on what today’s smallest footprint boots are and from there I can narrow down to what I’m going to look into.


There's a 0% chance you wear a size 13 Nike Boot and an 11.5 street shoe. Go to the boot sizing thread, you may have a width issue or something else that the forum will get you settled on.


----------



## Bheine7 (Nov 18, 2019)

I've heard that Salomon is great at that, but I've already heard that boots today all really share the same tech when it comes to that stuff

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I've got 13's in street shoes, and I ride a 11.5 Ride Fuse. I went to a few shops and tried to find the smallest footprint I could, and Ride Fuse was pretty small even though they don't market that. They use a burrito wrap liner, and a low volume rubberized toe shell. They are also very foot shaped, without extra bulk anywhere. 

If you post pictures of you measuring your feet kicked against a wall, people can help you narrow down which sizes and brands should fit you better. It is hard when they stop making the boots you've been riding. I'm not a huge fan of the trying boots on process.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

You might be best served going and getting an actual boot fit done...


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

You are wasting your time on the hill by not going to a shop, having your foot measured, and getting properly fitting boots. Ordering boots online is a total waste of time and money, and it makes snowboarding a lot less fun. Seriously this entire subforum doesn't need to exist, it's just people endlessly repeating "get properly fitting boots, don't order them online, get your foot measured, your street shoe size is not the same as your snowboard boot size"

The people that tell you this are more than likely people who did buy boots online, then finally broke down and paid full retail at a shop that measured their foot, and realized just how badly they screwed up by trying to be cheap. I know that's exactly what I did, and I would have never done it if it weren't for this place. But everyone who comes here asking for boot advice seems to think they can just get lucky ordering boots online and they don't have to measure or anything. Sucks when the only boots that fit cost $350 but it's something you'll never regret.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

SEWiShred said:


> You are wasting your time on the hill by not going to a shop, having your foot measured, and getting properly fitting boots. Ordering boots online is a total waste of time and money, and it makes snowboarding a lot less fun. Seriously this entire subforum doesn't need to exist, it's just people endlessly repeating "get properly fitting boots, don't order them online, get your foot measured, your street shoe size is not the same as your snowboard boot size"
> 
> The people that tell you this are more than likely people who did buy boots online, then finally broke down and paid full retail at a shop that measured their foot, and realized just how badly they screwed up by trying to be cheap. I know that's exactly what I did, and I would have never done it if it weren't for this place. But everyone who comes here asking for boot advice seems to think they can just get lucky ordering boots online and they don't have to measure or anything. Sucks when the only boots that fit cost $350 but it's something you'll never regret.



Many people don't have the time, money, shop availability, or are aware of the importance of proper fitting bots which is why all this exists. With perfect measurements it's not actually that bad buying boots online either, and the idea that all the minimum wage shop kids know how to properly size boots is well sadly very inaccurate. I can't tell you how many shop kids talk about sock room.

Also most shops have limited boot selections, too expensive to stock all the options, especially multiple types of wides. And then going to get sized in a shop and then ordering online, not the greatest move. The thread is probably the most educational and informative thread on the entire forum. Annoying to always read, sure. But just don't click on those threads anymore.

I mean look at the OP, went and tried on tons of boots and somehow ended up with boots WAY too big for him


----------

